# fake rock background for corn snake



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

finally finish my corn viv...
start...









middle...

















end...


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Nice!
What have you used for substrate? Looks like coco coir? :hmm:

How long did it take? Loving the skull :mf_dribble:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Yazyaz1 said:


> very nice mate


cheers



Freakinfreak said:


> Nice!
> What have you used for substrate? Looks like coco coir? :hmm:
> 
> How long did it take? Loving the skull :mf_dribble:


hey,
yeah the substrate is coco coir(cant remember which brand :?...its from [email protected])
and it wasnt that long surprisingly....no more than 15hrs work over a week then just had to wait bout 4 weeks for the fumes to fully clear  (thats the worst bit)
and skull is her comfort toy:2thumb:


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

looks good, i know ive just pulled up an old thread but do you need a guard for an energy saving bulb in a viv, as im thinking of using a normal energy saving bulb for a viv i have instead of a lighting controller

looks better thn my efforts


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

looks pretty good mate. the tiles remind me of my nans kitchen... i love my nans kitchen


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Dude, you make the best setups ever. :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

jetsmart1 said:


> looks good, i know ive just pulled up an old thread but do you need a guard for an energy saving bulb in a viv, as im thinking of using a normal energy saving bulb for a viv i have instead of a lighting controller
> 
> looks better thn my efforts


thanks

and if the bulb is gonna be on all the time.... i would, better safe than sorry.

i'm surprised no-ones commented on me not having a guard yet:gasp:
but before they do, i never use it. i turn it on, when i check her or clean her out:2thumb:



haunted-havoc said:


> looks pretty good mate. the tiles remind me of my nans kitchen... i love my nans kitchen


sorry i threw dirt on them:lol2:
but cheers: victory:



Carnuss said:


> Dont you make the best setups ever. :no1:


awesome....thank you:notworthy:


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

I bet your reptiles are like "we have the best keeper evar!... I think I'm going to do one more lap!" :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Carnuss said:


> I bet your reptiles are like "we have the best keeper evar!... I think I'm going to do one more lap!" :2thumb:


i try to make them as happy as poss: victory:
it seems to be working they've never attacked and retaliated :lol2:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

lets say i made a platform out of wood, what paint is safe under the heat of a basking spot that wont give off fumes or something when warm ?

i ask cos im thinking of building a platform for my bearded dragon and i wanted to paint it to


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> lets say i made a platform out of wood, what paint is safe under the heat of a basking spot that wont give off fumes or something when warm ?
> 
> i ask cos im thinking of building a platform for my bearded dragon and i wanted to paint it to


how close is the platform gonna be? and what wattage are you gonna use? but...

paint wise... i would use acrylics,

but it depends on what you are planning on sealing it with


----------

